# Interspecies Relationships and Breeding



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 16, 2018)

Is this thread a bad idea? Absolutely. 
But I'm going to post it anyway.

So! Interspecies breeding! If you're a furry - or even a non-furry who's spent any significant time around them, you've most likely seen interspecies relationships between anthro characters. Maybe you've even seen two wildly different species - like a horse and a crocodile - somehow reproduce.

How do you feel about it?

Personally, I favor realism, so I tend to avoid interspecies relations. In my fictional world(s), including roleplaying, I allow interspecies relationships BUT not as the norm. I feel like it would realistically be uncommon and taboo, and it's more fun that way.

In a world of anthropomorphic animals, I don't think it would be considered morally wrong by the majority of the population, as long as all species are on a similar enough level of intellect and consent. So, I don't think say, a fox and a cat couple would be considered that taboo, but the more different the species are the less I think they would be accepted. For example, a horse and a mouse, or a dragon and a dog, might not be so casually accepted as the aformentioned fox and cat couple.

The fictional world where my sona's species originate is very different, and they tend to cling onto their customs and look down upon outsiders. In their land, an interspecies furry couple would definitely be considered taboo, possibly even immoral or illegal. I just think strict societies are so much more fun to play with than dumb happy-go-lucky accepting furry communities. Thats just my preference, of course.

And just for fun; what about your personal fursona or original character? Would they be able to breed with any species, or only their own?

Since mine is a lizard-like alien, instead of a regular lizard, I'm currently using the rule that he or his kind _could _breed with other species, but only those that are similar to him biologically. So, he could probably impregnate an anthropomorphic lizard character, despite being a different species, because they both share a lot of reptilian biological traits, most importantly egg-laying in this particular situation. But he wouldn't be able to impregnate a horse or a cat, for they would ve too different.

This is just for fun and hypothetical situations, by the way. I'm not actually knocking other people's 'sonas up with my own.
Unless you're into that, in which case, hit me up for that hot and steamy lizard impregnation and egg-laying roleplay.


----------



## Summer (Jun 17, 2018)

I am not a fan of unrelated and random species hybrids.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 17, 2018)

I worried about where the meat comes from for furries' food (and made an effort to create new feral non-sentient species just to be livestock) so ofc this has crossed my mind!

In my RP universe I do allow inter-species romance. While there are still some characters who prefer being with their own "kind" species-wise, most prefer being with someone of the same social-economic class, nationality, religion, affiliation, etc. and pay no mind to the physical differences in their partner :Y

Reproduction however...it's probably the same as yours. Perhaps it's an unspoken rule that only species of the same kind can reproduce - or at least those _close enough_. A red fox and an arctic fox is no problem. A raccoon and a fox as well as a cat and a fox are a possibility. But a bird and a mammal or an amphibian might meet some complications.


*Welp! There's always adoption. Ya know. From all the unprotected yiffs.*


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 17, 2018)

In one of the worlds in my story, the Stonis Hierarchy is a dictatorship which categorizes species by their traits and their use within society.  Sort of like a Species-based Caste System.
-
Interbreeding and Hybrids are strictly prohibited; Hybrids are considered a freak of nature, having no right to exist and complicates the role of the Hierarchy at a societal level.  Hybrid species are typically neutered, and their parents executed, in order to prevent any further contamination of species.  Hybrids are then examined in facilities to discover their traits and assign them accordingly into the Hierarchy.  They are allowed to live (since they have committed no crime, but are simply the result of one) but they have a horrible stigma in society.  There are very few hybrids in the Hierarchy that are well respected, even then their mixture is used against them by opponents in the market or in the noble houses.  They cannot breed and their parents are dead.
-
That being said, sexual relations are okay depending on your status and placement in the Hierarchy (though all children produced in a said relationship is strictly forbidden).  If you were a Rabbit or Rat slave, you typically had very little choice; it was up to your Overseer on whether or not you were allowed to have a relationship with another species.  Most Overseer's refuse, due to a Rabbit's urge to procreate and the number of potential children that could be produced should a pregnancy happen.
-
Merchants and other middle-class castes have more leeway; before a relationship becomes physical or a communion is announced, they must go to a Procreation Centre for a Certificate of Approval and other documentation.  Those with a Certificate of Approval have a lesser sentence; those who bore children on accident and have a Certificate are neutered/made infertile instead of executed.  They are allowed to have their sperm or equivalent harvested and children produced in an isolated lab, but due to world-wide resource famines these were shut down; Krro'Gaath, the current dictator, instead produces propaganda to urge parents to adopt children rather than produce more.
-
A noble or high-class creature would have more options.  A noble may pick among the lower caste of slaves anyone they wish at any point.  Although the slave must consent to the partnership or courtship to escape the slave work, even if its temporary.  The punishment remains the same, though a noble is more likely to be reduced to nothing out of stigma and forced to fend for themselves.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

I love it when you and Ink log in. You guys are really god damn interesting pretty much every time and post genuinely.

Edit: On topic: If it were me, I'd prefer if one species isn't necessarily dominant genetically, but there's an equal chance of it being one species or the other. I'm prejudiced against a lot of types of furries, hybrids being one of those sorts... And birds... 3:<


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 17, 2018)

I personally really like interspecies relations. I think they are very interesting, both because of how they appear visually, and from the potential story behind them. I like the idea that it's a bit taboo, and that there can be some that are more frowned upon than others. It could be mammal and non-mammal relationships, or predator and prey, or many other variations. There can also be certain species that are considered inferior, and such considered more shameful for others to be in a relationship with. While these aren't positive things, they add some realism to the world and story, and it also makes such relationships much more interesting 

I'm not a fan of hybrids, so in my imaginary world, different species can't reproduce. I haven't made up my mind about how I'd prefer this to affect potential stories in my imaginary furry world, but it's fun to speculate on. 

As for my own fursona, she is also very much into interspecies relations. She finds most other species much more attractive and interesting than equine partners.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

Eh. It's a fictional universe. Whether you want realism or less of it is up to you.

I for one find interspecies relationships fascinating in a fictional setting.

In Drake's universe it happens, but at a somewhat low rate due to genetics and incompatibilities due to the species themselves.

For instance a panther mating with a horse have a low chance of succeeding due to them being completely different species from a genetic/ancestry perspective. If we're talking a canine with a vulpine, lets say a wolf with a fox, the chances are slightly higher due to both being more in the direction of carnivores(in this fictional universe anyway), their diets being more similar and having related ancestry.

It's mainly due to ancestry/genetics, but interspecies couples happen regardless. It's not exactly social taboo nor looked down upon in Drake's universe as that kind of social topic was over with over 50 years ago.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 17, 2018)

my fursona is a little sex master. can he breed with foriegn species? i dont know but it wont stop him from trying


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 17, 2018)

I have a line drawn for the amount of creative liberties I accept, as I enjoy realism and constructing explanations of how a character or world works while keeping mystery tame and fantasy to a minimum. Interspecies relationships I could believe, but breeding would be impossible. There will not be any arthropod-mammal hybrids, it just couldn't be explained from both a reproductive and physiological standpoint. They are completely different.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I have a line drawn for the amount of creative liberties I accept, as I enjoy realism and constructing explanations of how a character or world works while keeping mystery tame and fantasy to a minimum. Interspecies relationships I could believe, but breeding would be impossible. There will not be any athropod-mammal hybrids, it just couldn't be explained from both a reproductive and physiological standpoint. Both are completely different.



Mee tü


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2018)

Interspecies stuff is that _good_ shit.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm fully fine with interspecies relationships per se, but as far as breeding goes... my thought on that is to keep it to closely-related species, with the rule being "same taxonomy family, possibly order in a few cases".

This spills over from a post-apocalyptic anthro RP I did, where "same taxonomy family" was the intended norm, but I expanded it to allow certain orders because I made a mistake early on regarding bats (vampire bats and fruit bats are apparently only same order, not same taxonomy family).  The reason for loosening this to the same taxonomy family was that if I didn't, I expected that a large number of species would just disappear entirely (suffice to say populations are somewhat low as is).  I do have one fault with it I haven't fully addressed and it's the issue of individual species becoming indistinct over time with this type of situation, but I'm going to spare the talk of what I've nicknamed "genetic blending" for the moment.

Incidentally, in said setting, the common take on interspecies relationships is that they're not ultimately taboo, but it generally doesn't happen with first marriages.


As for my own fursona's species?  Current thought is that breeding with other dragons is fine, breeding with lizards results in a sterile hybrid, and anything else isn't possible.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Is this thread a bad idea?


Totaly, my good friend! This ought to bring the priests and white vans out of hiding


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

I like to keep my bloodline pure, I only breed with Ursine Master Race. V:


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jun 20, 2018)

Inter-species relationships are completely fine by me. I have no problem with it.
I also have no real problem with inter-species breeding (my sona is one), but in the world I made society finds it to be disturbing, and hybrids are put down by society and hide from others. Species who are hybrids take their looks from one side and take some traits of personality/abilities from the other side, which keeps them from being noticed normally.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 20, 2018)

Can I volunteer as tribute here? 

I mean, I really like interspecies stuff. Something about it offers something tantalizing and forbidden about it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 20, 2018)

I can't go into great detail here for obvious reasons, but keep in mind that many species would be anatomically sexually incompatible.

Seriously. Think about it.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel like it happens, but they can’t have kids unless close enough in species. It’s not really taboo, but frowned upon. Kinda like being in a same sex relationship in the south nowadays. You’ll probably get a lot of flak but nobody’s actually going to do anything about it.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

My species do not breed and reproduce like other species because inorder to reproduce we have to kill a living creature.                                                    Mostly a human by drowning him or her inside a lake or even in a bathtub after seducing them or by simply asking a water deity for a baby water horsie.                                                                                   And when we do have one we do not give birth because the water doe's it for us and each time we drown a human victim we will be given another little water horsie for our sacrifice so watch out because we can have thousands of tiny and cute baby horsies and you maybe the sufficient sacrifice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

What a coincidence... This came out of my tweet
人が動物とセックスすると何が起きるのか？ - GIGAZINE


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

SuperNaturalHorse is my favorite sometimes. :3


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2018)

I think the hybrid children that arise from fictional interspecies relationships are adorable. It's fun to speculate on what they'd look like. Like Nick and Judy from Zootopia. Fox/Rabbit isn't a realistic pairing, but in fanart and fantasy, why not? It doesn't bother me and can lead to interesting character designs.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 25, 2018)

SuperNaturalHorse said:


> My species do not breed and reproduce like other species because inorder to reproduce we have to kill a living creature.                                                    Mostly a human by drowning him or her inside a lake or even in a bathtub after seducing them or by simply asking a water deity for a baby water horsie.                                                                                   And when we do have one we do not give birth because the water doe's it for us and each time we drown a human victim we will be given another little water horsie for our sacrifice so watch out because we can have thousands of tiny and cute baby horsies and you maybe the sufficient sacrifice.



And here I was thinking the worst outcome was an impossible difference of genitalia.


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

Ooh, I think animal halfbreeds n shit would be cool. But if that happens over generation and generation, what would happen? Say if every gen fucks a different animal each time and breeds. Would it be one of those monstrosities with rainbow colors, wings, and heterochromia? Or would there be self-decided dominant and non-dominant traits? I think that'd be cooler.

Say a bluejay and an iguana have a kid. Blue bird with scales? Shit, that sounds like a dragon actually...

I know some cartoons that have two different anima parents, the kids would be the same species of either the mother or father (like in Gumball, the parents are a bunny and a cat, and they have a bunny and cat children).

I think the hybrid trait would be cooler imo, with taking some traits more predominantly resembling one parent than the other.

It depends on whatever "world" the creator has made, really. For me, I'd say no offspring would come of it, but if the character's more humanoid sex acts are possible. Just no kids. Solution? Adoption!!!


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 25, 2018)

Inter species breeding is unlikely to produce offspring IMO due to genetic incompatibility.

However that doesn't mean trying can't be fun...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 25, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> However that doesn't mean trying can't be fun...



Oh, of course it was the _fox _that said that.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 25, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh, of course it was the _fox _that said that.



Although it wasn't planned I seem to have chosen the right sona.
That or the sona chose me...


----------



## 2oodles (Jul 3, 2018)

Imagine a weird monkey human hybrid species. I used to think about inseminating a monkey for science.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jul 3, 2018)

2oodles said:


> Imagine a weird monkey human hybrid species. I used to think about inseminating a monkey for science.



Thank you for telling us all this.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't have like a serious lore thing with this stuff, so interspecies doesn't bother me and just makes as much sense as any two different people falling for each other.


----------



## Sylwings (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm a little concrete.

(How do you feel about it?) I have no problem in it.as long as it's something both want.
(And just for fun; what about your personal fursona or original character? Would they be able to breed with any species, or only their own?) Yes no problem in it.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Well, if Ricky were to mate with a fox, it's 50/50 on either a folf or a full fox

With a wolf it's 50/50 wolf or folf.

Ricky is a folf but is predominantly a wolf in appearance.


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 20, 2018)

I definitely support interspecies relationships.

My main sona is a hybrid of different species herself, (comprising an original closed species), so she is the result of interspecies mating.

In an anthro setting, I imagine interspecies relationships would be viewed almost the way interracial ones are - for some it's no big deal, for some it's more desirable, and in some societies a little taboo. 

I like crossing species and coming up with new and interesting hybrids! Some great traits can only be found on really disparate species but look great in combination.


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 12, 2019)

Interspecies relations can be fun and produce some very interesting character designs, plus some strong characters depending on how you go about writing them. So I don't really see why people are against them, I can kinda see the science part of they just wouldn't be able to breed. But my counter science argument to it is that all anthro's are pretty much humanoids with some slight differences in the genetic code so it would be reasonable to assume they would have the same chromosome numbers and thus be capable of breeding, maybe not reliably but I still think it'd be possible.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 13, 2019)

Well, biologically i think interspecies breeding could actually work. instead of having most chromosomes having "compressed" genes and 2 chromosomes being the "decompression keys" defining the gender based on the rest of the genome, there could be 3 sets of chromosomes. One defining basic anthropomorfic and biologic features that every anthro animal shares in common, one defining features of the species, and the 2 gender chromosmes. 

So, in reproduction the sex cells carry half of the "anthro chromosomes"/sexual chromosomes and all of the species chromosomes. That way, the children can be of one of the parent's species.
(i know it doesn't work that way, they either fuse into one race or they dont breed at all but maybe if unicellular life had evolved in a different way, interspecies breeding couldd be possible)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2019)

What a thread title.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Feb 13, 2019)

Fictional world, fictional rules I guess. My son is a big raptor fan and has his own stuff going on there, I don't ask for details as he's my son but he has a raptor wife, three raptor kids with one on the way (he's been a busy boy lol) and that somehow worked. He did get into "Well she has babies like a human and we just...." one time and then went quiet/bright pink. I've got a canine sona I'm cooking up that's reality based but Bluegrrr is more Toony so I feel the rules are a bit more flexable with him.

If Donald Duck can get out of a shower with a towel around his waist and then spend the rest of the time walking around without pants, then a boar can knock up a vixen


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

best thread title


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't mind hybrids assuming it makes some sense, even in a furry universe.

Either way I don't mind it much in general, but usually I prefer the Gumball way were if parents are different species their child will be one or the other, but in my case I also add a rare chance of a hybrid.
But if a hybrid breeds there'll never be 3 species in one. That's my main limitation. So no "all the animals" hybrid.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 21, 2019)

Cres Moon said:


> So I don't really see why people are against them,


See the old comics "The Problems With Cross Breeding", "Ups and Downs of Anthropomorphic Relationships" and "Furry Problems". There it is explained in sufficient (i.e. NSFW) detail. 



Cres Moon said:


> some slight differences in the genetic code so it would be reasonable to assume they would have the same chromosome numbers and thus be capable of breeding, maybe not reliably but I still think it'd be possible.


Ahem. IRL it's not just genome, but different anatomy (for example: there are four different types of placenta), different biochemistry, different physiology… and all at once. So, experiments on sheep embryo transfer to goats resulted in the death of most embryos at an early stage.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 21, 2019)

Tfw no squirrel gf

I just want to have cute abominations with someone smh


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 21, 2019)

My fursona is a thrinaxodon but has a Jackal as a GF. Lol


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 22, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> See the old comics "The Problems With Cross Breeding", "Ups and Downs of Anthropomorphic Relationships" and "Furry Problems". There it is explained in sufficient (i.e. NSFW) detail.
> 
> 
> Ahem. IRL it's not just genome, but different anatomy (for example: there are four different types of placenta), different biochemistry, different physiology… and all at once. So, experiments on sheep embryo transfer to goats resulted in the death of most embryos at an early stage.


We're talking about anthromorphic animals with more human like traits than their animal counterparts. It would reasonably inferred that those biochemical, and physiological differences would be minimum. Now if you want to talk about the shape of the sex organs for different species I believe that wouldn't cause as much problems with breeding as you would think.  Real animals are different from anthromorphical ones like the ones seen in the furry fandom.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ooooo

I love the idea of interspecies relationships.. :3

IRL, I call my boyfriend a bear (he's not a furry)...so if we have kids, like..they would be wildcat-bears..?

Or...like a son would be a Bear, and a daughter would be a wildcat like me..? 



Spoiler



In FA..I _May _have a particular interest in a particular dragon-wolf (solely in an acting/role-playing sense).

..but...what on Earth kind of monstrosity that would make..!? A dragon-wolf wildcat hybrid? Or just a complete abomination creature of some sort..


----------

